# My Precision Rifle



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Here is my custom Rem 700 built by Mel over at Sniper Central. Taken her out to 1,025 yards using 168gr .308 Hornady TAP ammo.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

A close up of the Freedom Green finish...


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Another look... 20" Heavy Barrel, Harris bi-pod, Bushnell Elite Tactical scope (2.5-16X42), Badger tac knob.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yum!
But how do you get cartridges into that magazine? Tucking them under the scope mount must be fun, when you're trying to reload quickly.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

There's actually plenty of room... I load from the side, not the top. Haven't had any issues loading fast, even during stress drills at my last school.


----------



## stuartrodenberg (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey, I liked the color of your gun. Looking spectacular!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks, its a B&C Medalist stock... the pattern is discontinued so I was fortunate that Mel Ewing was able to find one.

Here's the case I got for Xmas for her... I did the foam cutting myself and applied Plasti-Dip on foam for xtra durability.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

does that stock not allow for a removable magazine?

Does he have a website or some contact information? I am in desperate need of someone to refer bolt gun work to. I have request all the time and we just simply don't have the time to work on bolt guns anymore.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

This stock does NOT accept a detachable box mag... although he sells a B&C stock that does (for an additional fee).

Mel normally takes 2-3 months to finish his rifles... currently his wait is now like 6-8 months. He dosen't normally do gunsmith work on existing rifles as he is swamped building them and test firing them.

His website is snipercentral.com


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

thanks for the info. I was hoping for someone who would take on re-barrels of competition rifles for long range guys. 

I get request all the time. I guess I am going to have to beat my brother back into it. He used to but then he joined the Army and so he hasn't been able to for a few years. I had been referring people to a place in IL but they closed down after the government changed some laws they didn't want to deal with. Now I have not shop to refer to.

I have a 700, it is not anywere as sweet as yours. I don't have a removable mag in it so it totally would not bother me at all to not have one. I love that stock. It is way nicer than my old wood one. I don't have any complaints about how mine shoots though. It is a good shooting rifle.


----------

